# Stupid question



## tigtorch (Feb 11, 2013)

I have several of this type of electronic scale and I like them.  They do not have the .0002 resolution of glass scales but they are plenty good enough for me.  One question though.... what are the up and down buttons for?  They don't seem to do anything?


----------



## GaryK (Feb 11, 2013)

tigtorch said:


> I have several of this type of electronic scale and I like them.  They do not have the .0002 resolution of glass scales but they are plenty good enough for me.  One question though.... what are the up and down buttons for?  They don't seem to do anything?



I believe they are upper and lower preset buttons. I have no idea what you would use them for. Didn't it come with some instructions?

Try pressing and holding one or the other.

Gary


----------



## tigtorch (Feb 11, 2013)

No instructions came with any of them...


----------



## GaryK (Feb 11, 2013)

This is the best I can do:

Gary


----------



## tigtorch (Feb 11, 2013)

GaryK, I very much appreciate you taking the time to post that graphic.  I never got one of those with any of my 4 vertical and horizontal scales from 2 different vendors.

With that now on the table, these buttons still don't seem to do anything on mine, does anyone use "presets" for anything?


----------



## tigtorch (Feb 12, 2013)

OK, I said it was a stupid question and it was.  I finally played with these scales enough to realize that these buttons let you set the number to what you want.  I guess it lets you put the reading at what you want it to be at a specific location.  I can see where that might be helpful.....

Thank you again, GaryK


----------

